# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsuizen/Tinnitus - Artikel

## Agnes574

Oorsuizen/Tinnitus

De medische term voor oorsuizen is: 'tinnitus aurium'. Deze term is afgeleid van Latijnse woorden: 'tinnire' betekent bellen of rinkelen; en 'aures' betekent oren. 

Iemand met tinnitus of oorsuizen hoort geluiden als fluiten, suizen, piepen, brommen en zoemen. Deze geluiden kunnen variëren van hard tot zacht, van hoog tot laag, van continu tot af en toe. Ze kunnen hoorbaar zijn in één oor of in beide oren.

Tinnitus leidt bij een aantal mensen tot problemen, bijvoorbeeld persoonlijke problemen, problemen op het werk en/of in de sociale omgeving. Naast de hinderlijke geluiden is ook vaak het gehoor verminderd, waardoor anderen minder goed te verstaan zijn. Deze klachten hebben invloed op het welzijn.

Wat is tinnitus?
Tinnitus kan iedereen opmerken: in een geluidloze ruimte of met oordoppen op lijkt het alsof er geluid is. In feite is er geen geluid, de waarneming van deze geluiden komt van binnenuit. 

Eén op de drie volwassenen ervaart in het dagelijks leven wel eens een duidelijke toon in een oor gedurende een aantal seconden. Ook dat is een vorm van tinnitus. 

Zodra iemand zich daar bewust van is, komen de geluiden luider en duidelijker door. Normaal gesproken hebben mensen niet de kans deze geluiden bewust waar te nemen, omdat andere geluiden meer aandacht vragen. 

Een andere vorm van tinnitus, de 'disco-tinnitus' is bij veel mensen bekend. Deze vorm van tinnitus ontstaat als het oor een tijd is blootgesteld aan veel lawaai. Dit heeft tot gevolg dat een ruis of fluittoon te horen is na het lawaai, vooral in een rustige omgeving. Na een dergelijke sterke stimulatie komt het gehoorsysteem moeilijk tot rust. Deze geluiden verdwijnen meestal na rust. Wie zich blijvend aan te veel lawaai blootstelt, loopt het risico dat de tinnitusklachten niet verdwijnen.

De term 'tinnitus' staat echter meestal voor hinderlijke geluiden van binnenuit die niet te negeren zijn. Die geluiden zijn als het ware 'schijngeluiden'. Ze ontstaan doordat het gehoororgaan of de zenuwbanen - zonder dat er geluiden zijn - signalen doorgeven die in de hersenen de betekenis 'geluid' krijgen. Beschadigingen in het laatste gedeelte van het gehoororgaan of veranderingen in de zenuwbanen of de hersenen zijn er de oorzaak van. Ook spiertjes rond het oor die zich samentrekken of problemen in het middenoor kunnen tinnitusklachten veroorzaken. Andere oorzaken van tinnitus zijn afwijkingen aan bloedvaten in het hoofd of een hoge bloeddruk, die een kloppend of tikkend geluid in het ritme van de hartslag veroorzaken.

Meestal kan iemand alleen zelf de tinnitus waarnemen, we spreken dan van 'subjectieve' tinnitus. Deze subjectieve tinnitus is zelden te behandelen met geneesmiddelen of een medische ingreep. Maar de klachten kunnen wel verminderen door de aandacht voor de geluiden te verplaatsen, naar bijvoorbeeld andere geluiden. 

Soms kan de tinnitus ook worden gehoord door anderen. In dat geval spreken we van 'objectieve' tinnitus. Een KNO-arts kan de tinnitus waarnemen, bijvoorbeeld als samentrekkingen van een spier in het oor het geluid veroorzaken. Een enkele keer kan een medische behandeling bij objectieve tinnitus de geluiden wegnemen. 

Tinnitus en het gehoor
Tinnitus gaat vaak samen met een gehoorverlies. Veel mensen met tinnitus zijn zich daarvan niet bewust. Mensen met slechthorendheid kunnen de tinnitus juist waarnemen omdat ze door hun gehoorverlies minder externe geluiden waarnemen. Vaak is de toonhoogte van de tinnitus gelijk aan de toonhoogte van het gehoorverlies. 

De bron van de klachten ligt meestal in het binnenoor. Het gehoororgaan bestaat naast een binnenoor uit een middenoor en een uitwendig gedeelte. 

1. Het uitwendige gedeelte bestaat uit de oorschelp en de gehoorgang (die eindigt bij het trommelvlies).

2. Het middenoor ligt achter het trommelvlies en is met lucht gevuld. Drie gehoorbeentjes (hamer, aambeeld en stijgbeugel) geven de geluidstrillingen door aan het slakkenhuis. De buis van Eustachius loopt van het middenoor naar de keelholte. Bij slikken gaat deze buis even open en geeft verse lucht aan het middenoor. Op die manier blijft de luchtdruk in het middenoor gelijk aan de luchtdruk aan de buitenkant van het trommelvlies. 

3. Het binnenoor bestaat uit twee delen: het slakkenhuis en het evenwichtsorgaan. Het slakkenhuis bestaat uit drie met vloeistof gevulde kanalen. In het binnenste kanaal ligt het eigenlijke gehoororgaan, het orgaan van Corti. In dit orgaan liggen rijen haarcellen, die via de vloeistof de geluidstrillingen doorkrijgen. De trillingen worden hier omgezet in elektrische signalen. Via de gehoorzenuw gaan deze signalen naar de hersenen. In de hersenen worden de signalen opgevangen en herkend als geluiden. Beschadigingen in het orgaan van Corti, waardoor de prikkeloverdracht naar de hersenen verandert, kunnen gehoorverlies en tinnitus veroorzaken. Daarnaast kunnen ze ook overgevoeligheid voor geluid (hyperacusis) of voor specifieke geluiden veroorzaken. Het evenwichtsorgaan ligt vlak bij het slakkenhuis en daardoor gaan gehoorafwijkingen soms samen met evenwichtsproblemen of duizeligheid.

Overigens kan tinnitus ook voorkomen zonder dat er sprake is van gehoorverlies. De oorzaak ligt dan waarschijnlijk niet in het binnenoor, maar in de gehoorzenuw of in de hersenen.

Oorzaken van tinnitus
De meest voorkomende oorzaken van tinnitus zijn:
-Afwijkingen aan het binnenoor; 
-Een harde prop oorsmeer in de gehoorgang; 
-Problemen met de buis van Eustachius; 
-Problemen in het middenoor; 
-Overgevoeligheidsreacties van zenuwen op bepaalde geneesmiddelen; 
-Afwijkingen aan gehoor- en evenwichtszenuw; 
-Afwijkingen aan andere zenuwbanen; 
-Een klap tegen het hoofd, hersenschudding en hersenletsel; 
-Afwijkingen aan gebit en kaak; 
-Afwijkingen aan de eerste en tweede halswervel; 
-Afwijkingen in de bloedvaten in het hoofd; 
-Hoge bloeddruk; 
-Samentrekkingen van spiertjes; 
-Erfelijke factoren en ziekten bijvoorbeeld diabetes, multipele sclerose (MS), etc.; 
-Ziekte van Ménière; 
-Stress, waardoor onder andere hormonale verandering kan ontstaan; 
-Plotselinge harde geluiden of langdurig lawaai, ook wanneer dit in het verleden heeft plaatsgevonden. 


Zie vervolg
(bron: www.nvvs.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg Artikel

Wat te doen bij tinnitusklachten?
Als u last heeft van tinnitus kunt u een afspraak maken met uw huisarts en vragen om een verwijzing naar een keel-, neus- en oorarts (KNO-arts). De KNO-arts onderzoekt of uw tinnitus medisch behandeld kan worden. 

Soms is de oorzaak van tinnitus, zoals een aandoening van de gehoorzenuw, een medisch probleem en wellicht gevaarlijk voor uw gezondheid. Daarom is het belangrijk dat u door een KNO-arts onderzoek laat doen naar de oorzaak van uw klachten, zodat de oorzaak eventueel behandeld kan worden. Voor de meeste vormen van tinnitus bestaat echter geen medische behandeling waardoor de klachten verdwijnen.

Als een behandeling niet mogelijk is, kan uitleg en informatie u wellicht geruststellen en u op die manier helpen. Als u veel last hebt van de tinnitus kan de KNO-arts u verwijzen voor gehoorrevalidatie en/of tinnitusrevalidatie naar een Audiologisch Centrum. Bij enkele instellingen voor geestelijke gezondheidszorg - vroeger het RIAGG - is ook tinnitusrevalidatie mogelijk. 

Eventueel kunnen kalmerende medicijnen of medicijnen tegen depressie en angst de psychische gevolgen van tinnitus verlichten. Soms wordt er aangeraden om dit met uw huisarts te overleggen. Via deze weg kunnen medicijnen helpen bij het leren omgaan met tinnitus. Ze kunnen dus een ondersteuning vormen bij de tinnitusrevalidatie. Bedenk echter goed dat deze medicijnen geen genezing van de tinnitus zelf geven.

Een Audiologisch Centrum is vergelijkbaar met een revalidatiecentrum, maar dan voor gehoor- en spraak/taalproblemen. In een Audiologisch Centrum werken onder andere audiologen, audiologie-assistenten, logopedisten, psychologen en maatschappelijk werkers die deskundig zijn op het terrein van gehoor, spraak en taal. In het Audiologisch Centrum worden uw klachten onderzocht. Tinnitus gaat vaak samen met slechthorendheid, daarom onderzoekt de audioloog ook uw gehoor. 

Na een audiologisch onderzoek stellen de medewerkers van het Audiologisch Centrum voor elke patiënt de beste behandeling samen. Voor de meeste vormen van tinnitus kan de behandeling zich het beste richten op het wennen aan of het minder bewust worden van het hinderlijke geluid. Eventueel kunnen kalmerende medicijnen of medicijnen tegen depressie en angst de psychische gevolgen van tinnitus verlichten. Via deze weg kunnen medicijnen helpen bij het leren omgaan met tinnitus. Ze bieden echter geen genezing van de tinnitus zelf. 

Een veel gebruikte behandelmethode die is ontwikkeld voor tinnitus bestaat uit twee onderdelen: 
1. informatie om de negatieve gedachten en gevoelens te verminderen; en 
2. geluiden aanbieden waardoor de tinnitus op de achtergrond raakt. 
Tinnitusrevalidatie is in veel landen, ook in Nederland, gebaseerd op het door Jastreboff (1990) beschreven model voor tinnitus en de door Jastreboff en Hazel (1993) daarop gebaseerde behandelmethode de "Tinnitus Retraining Therapy" (TRT).

Het model van Jastreboff laat zien dat tinnitus een probleem is als het een emotionele reactie oproept. De tinnitus zorgt er dan voor dat niet alleen het hoorsysteem maar ook andere systemen in de hersenen actief worden. Die systemen zorgen er samen voor dat de tinnitus steeds meer op de voorgrond komt. De geluiden worden steeds bewuster gehoord. Zo ontstaat een vicieuze cirkel, omdat de bewust gehoorde geluiden weer een emotionele reactie oproepen enzovoort. Zolang die cirkel niet doorbroken wordt, kan men niet aan de tinnitus wennen.

De TRT-behandeling bestaat uit twee onderdelen:

1. Directieve counseling, waarbij informatie wordt gegeven over tinnitus en processen die tinnitus beïnvloeden. Het doel is de negatieve gedachtegangen over tinnitus te doorbreken, perspectieven te geven dat ook met tinnitus te leven is en de (emotionele) reactie erop te veranderen.
2. Geluidsverrijking: het aanbieden van een zachte ruis die naast de tinnitus hoorbaar is en de waarneming van de tinnitus (op den duur) verandert. Dit wordt bewerkstelligd door een
suismasker, een soort hoortoestel dat zelf een suis geeft. Dit masker moet dagelijks minimaal 6 uur gedragen worden. Als tinnitus met slechthorendheid samen gaat, wordt een hoortoestel gebruikt om meer aanbod van geluid te krijgen. Ook kunnen gewone omgevingsgeluiden benut worden.

In 1999 stelde Jastreboff dat alle op zijn model gebaseerde behandelingen samen te vatten zijn onder het begrip Tinnitus Habituatie Therapieën. De in Nederland gangbare tinnitusbehandelingen zijn, evenals de TRT, vormen van Tinnitus Habituatie Therapie.

Omgaan met tinnitus
Wie de aandacht richt op geluiden, hoort die geluiden steeds duidelijker. Het tikken van de klok hoort u alleen als u ernaar luistert. Wanneer andere geluiden uw aandacht opeisen zal het tikken van de klok u niet meer opvallen. De klok staat natuurlijk niet stil maar het tikken dringt niet meer door, omdat andere geluiden uw aandacht gaan vragen. De hersenen zijn in staat om een signaal naar de achtergrond te dringen. Als u 's morgens uw horloge omdoet, voelt u het zitten om uw pols. Maar in de loop van de dag is dat gevoel weg, behalve als u er op let of als het horloge bijvoorbeeld draait of verschuift. Dit is een gewoon verschijnsel dat bij waarnemingen hoort.

Tinnitus kan op de achtergrond blijven maar ook zo irritant zijn dat het niet meer te negeren is. Dat gebeurt met name als er geen andere geluiden zijn, bijvoorbeeld door slechthorendheid. Of het valt vooral 's nachts op als het stil is in huis is. Juist door de extra aandacht die de tinnitus opeist, raakt het fluiten, suizen of hoe de tinnitus ook doorkomt, steeds meer op de voorgrond. En daardoor wordt het nog moeilijker om het geluid weg te drukken. Het is te begrijpen dat veel mensen niet wennen aan de tinnitus. Het maakt ze boos, bang, verdrietig. Deze emoties maken dat de geluiden nog moeilijker zijn weg te drukken. Dit heeft weer een negatief effect op de tinnitus: hoe meer aandacht, hoe hinderlijker het wordt. Op deze manier kan tinnitus een mens wanhopig maken. 

Het leren omgaan met de klachten is een van de moeilijkste maar ook belangrijkste aspecten van de behandeling van tinnitus: het ombuigen van de negatieve gevoelens waardoor de last van de tinnitus afneemt.

Ontspanning is een goed medicijn voor het verminderen van tinnitusklachten. Op welke manier iemand het best kan ontspannen is persoonlijk. Sommige mensen worden rustig van muziek, terwijl anderen ontspannen door een uurtje yoga. 

Muziek of natuurgeluiden kunnen de tinnitus naar de achtergrond dringen. Ook activiteiten als familiebezoek, een stevige wandeling, een spannend boek of leuke film helpen om niet steeds met de tinnitus bezig te zijn. Te veel koffie, nicotine en drank, overspannenheid, vermoeidheid, depressie en stress, maar ook lawaai kan tinnitus verergeren. Alle vrijetijdsbestedingen of therapievormen die ontspanning geven, kunnen een positief effect hebben, want stress en spanningen verergeren in het algemeen de tinnitus.

De aandacht van tinnitus afleiden kan de klachten verminderen. Een goede balans tussen voldoende rust/ontspanning en inspanning is daarbij noodzakelijk. Het kan zijn dat u hulp nodig hebt om die balans te vinden. 

Zie vervolg
(bron: www.tinnitus www.nvvs.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Vervolg Artikel

Behandeling van tinnitus in het Audiologisch Centrum
Behandeling bij het Audiologisch Centrum bestaat uit informatie; zonodig hoortoestelaanpassing bij slechthorendheid of eventueel een toestel om de tinnitus door middel van geluiden te onderdrukken; begeleiding in de vorm van adviezen voor de omgang met tinnitus en uw omgeving en aanpassingen in levensstijl.

Informatie. Het is belangrijk dat u weet wat tinnitus is, waar het vandaan komt en wat er tegen te doen is. Een deel van de informatie vindt u in deze brochure maar bij het Audiologisch Centrum kunt u informatie krijgen die juist op uw situatie van toepassing is. 
-Hoortoestelaanpassing. Bij mensen die slechthorend zijn kunnen hoortoestellen omgevingsgeluiden (weer) hoorbaar maken. Het versterken van andere geluiden maakt de tinnitus minder opvallend en leidt de aandacht af van de tinnitus. Natuurlijk is het ook belangrijk met een hoortoestel weer beter te kunnen horen waardoor het luisteren minder inspanning kost. 
-Maskeren van tinnitus. Omgevingsgeluiden zoals muziek, ventilatorgeruis en geroezemoes kunnen de aandacht van tinnitus afleiden en de tinnitus onderdrukken. Een toestel dat op een hoortoestel lijkt, een tinnitusmaskeerder, maakt geluiden die de tinnitus (gedeeltelijk) kunnen overstemmen. 
-Psychosociale begeleiding bij het verwerken en (tot op zekere hoogte) leren accepteren van tinnitus
-het leren omgaan met tinnitus in relatie tot de omgeving. Het aanleren van manieren om (beter) met de klachten om te gaan, waarbij gedachtetraining en aandachtafleiding een rol spelen. 
-aanpassingen in de levensstijl. Allerlei aspecten uit het dagelijks leven kunnen de klachten beïnvloeden
-het verminderen van eventuele gevolgen van de tinnitus
-het ontmoeten van anderen met tinnitus. In een aantal Audiologische Centra worden groepssessies voor lotgenoten georganiseerd. 

Tinnitus en uw omgeving
Gewoonlijk kunnen omstanders de geluiden die iemand met tinnitus hoort, niet waarnemen. Het kan voor mensen in uw omgeving daarom moeilijk zijn de klachten serieus te nemen, zij zien of horen immers geen oorzaak voor de tinnitus. Vandaar dat een goede communicatie met de mensen in uw omgeving noodzakelijk is om begrip te kweken voor uw klachten. 

Het is verstandig om aan uw omgeving uit te leggen wat tinnitus voor u betekent. U kunt vertellen welke geluiden u hoort en wanneer ze erger of juist minder hinderlijk worden. Misschien kunt u door de tinnitus minder goed in slaap komen en bent u door het slaapgebrek prikkelbaar. Het is goed als uw omgeving ook weet dat u door de hinderlijke geluiden sneller moe bent en minder kunt ondernemen dan vroeger. Het is heel belangrijk om dit soort 'bijeffecten' van tinnitus uit te leggen want uw omgeving kan alleen rekening met u houden als bekend is welke problemen u van de tinnitus ondervindt. 

Als het toch gebeurt dat iemand geen rekening met u houdt, probeer dan rustig nogmaals de aandacht op uw tinnitus te vestigen. Bedenk hierbij dat uw klacht niet alleen voor u belastend kan zijn, maar ook voor uw omgeving. Vraag zelf ook aan mensen uit uw omgeving hoe belastend uw tinnitus voor hen is. Toon daar begrip voor en houd daar rekening mee. Vaak kan in overleg bekeken worden hoe manieren te vinden zijn om zò met de gevolgen van de tinnitus om te gaan, dat het zowel voor u als voor uw omgeving acceptabel is.

Bij problemen met het verstaan van mensen is het noodzakelijk om uit te leggen dat u hen minder goed verstaat. U kunt anderen vragen rustig en duidelijk te praten en u aan te kijken tijdens het gesprek.

Ook de Nederlandse Vereniging Voor Slechthorenden (NVVS) heeft een uitgebreide website met veel informatie over slechthorendheid, tinnitus en hyperacusis: (bron:www.nvvs.nl/tinnitus)

----------

